# Free cutting software? Puma II



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just got a Puma II. I've never used a cutter before and I just want to get things up and running to play around. The cd with SmartCutPro on it that came with the cutter totally fries my computer every time I try to access it. No idea why. Either way, ca anyone recommend a free software that I can use just to get up and running. That will work with my Puma II. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

FYI, trying out InkCut now with Inkscape. Hope it works...



EDIT- scratch that, only for Linux


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I think signblazer elements will get the job done


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

You can also download a 1 week license of SignCut Pro here:

SignCut | Professional Signmaking Software

I checked the driver list and the Puma II is supported.

If you would like a SignCut walk through PM me.


----------

